# Quotes on Rubiks cube



## FMC (Oct 21, 2010)

hi,
im looking for some cool quotes on rubiks cube for a Tshirt,
please suggest some catchy quotes on
1)speedcubing
2)blindfold cubing
3)math behind the cube
etc.,etc.,
please write something.....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 21, 2010)

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm

Also, the number of unsolved states of a Rubik's Cube is prime.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2010)

More positions than you have brain cells.

Although, that's not a quote, I made that up a moment ago. Does it have to be a quote?


----------



## FMC (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm
> 
> Also, the number of unsolved states of a Rubik's Cube is prime.


thanks! thats a pretty big list.....but i would like to know your choice as well


----------



## FMC (Oct 21, 2010)

Stefan said:


> More positions than you have brain cells.
> 
> Although, that's not a quote, I made that up a moment ago. Does it have to be a quote?


 
not necessarily...it can be anything funny,catchy,different....


----------



## avgdi (Oct 21, 2010)

"Woah, you can solve that?! When I was younger I just peeled the stickers off."


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/e/erno_rubik.html


----------



## TheBB (Oct 21, 2010)

Stefan said:


> More positions than you have brain cells.
> 
> Although, that's not a quote, I made that up a moment ago. Does it have to be a quote?


Now it is.


----------

